# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  На рыбалку!

## Denis3410

*Описание:* Превосходный симулятор рыбалки, позволяющий нам открыть сезон ловли в различных уголках примечательной Европы. Множество различных снастей и огромное количество видов рыб, имеющих свои любимые места обитания и неповторимые повадки – всё это сделает процесс рыбной ловли поистине незабываемым.Кроме всего этого, в игре сменяется время суток и погода. Расслабляющая фоновая музыка не может не радовать, особенно после трудовых будней.



*Название:* На рыбалку / Angeln
*Жанр:* Cимулятор
*Разработчик:* Stu Group Contendo Media
*Год:* 2009
*Платформа:* PC
*Размер:* 59.0 mb

*Язык интерфейса:* Русский
*Таблетка:* Не требуется

*Системные требования:* -Windows 2000/XP/Vista
-Pentium 4 - Athlon 2000 Mhz
-512 MB RAM
-128 MB Video
-DirectX 9.0c
*Скачать с:*
http://depositfiles.com/files/6azymwbi3
http://turbo.to/b5hvucja6qpr.html
http://sibit.net/tmwbaubr2xbm.html

----------


## Stesov

Интересно.
Попробую.

----------

